# Paxil, Celexa, Welbutrin, Effexor, Ativan .. 5htp



## sleepysmurf (Jun 22, 2006)

Just a quick note to anyone who is taking anything in the topic there. I had been on all of those to try to fix my SAD. I gave up on perscribed medications and decided to get some 5htp from my local herb shopping place. All I can say is wow.... it has helped way more than any of those over the counter drugs. I found the SSRI and SNRI's made me even more tense and nervous, 5htp keeps me calm and keeps me feeling good all day. If anyone has not tried it I strongly recommend it. * CAUTION if you are currently on a SSRI or SNRI it is not recommended to take 5htp before talking to your doctor as it causes serotonin syndrome * 

Anyways, I think I found something that may finally work ( I have also been taking GABA with it but I dont think that does much) I hope it works for some you also.


----------



## jc/sc/anxiety22 (Dec 11, 2005)

I definitely agree, i can advocate for 5htp as well in conjunction with omega 3's and a multi-v. The omega 3's to increase both serotonin and dopamine. The SSRI's cause libido problems and weight gain while the 5HTP aids in restoring serotonin levels and in the healing process. I've been taking this regimen for awhile now, and it really does work. :b


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

5-Htp never did anything for me


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you for sharing and I am very happy for you.

In my case, every time I have tried a natural serotonin and/or dopamine reuptake inhibitor--I've gone into some terribly deep depressions--with near catatonia and could hardly come out of them; so I have to be really careful about that.

I don't recommend trying this, like you say, without a dr.'s care and guidance.

I'll work with the weight gain and sexual dysfunction. Those, for me, are minor side effects compared to the way I was before (it was scary).

I am successfully doing the Atkins Induction phase and losing inches while working out 3 or 4 times a week--at home with BowFlex and at Curves and also walking (because I can get out of bed and feel so good). And there are plenty of things one can do to enhance sexual function and enjoyment...it's not a lost cause. It may,however, take a little extra effort, but hey, it's worth it.

If 5HTP works for you--I say, more power to you! That is wonderful!

I guess I am a little envious that I'm not able to use the more natural treatments. :mum But I'll settle for the synthetic ones for now. :b 

:banana Star


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

ColdFury said:


> 5-Htp never did anything for me


We are so chemically diverse.

Star


----------

